# Reef hauling boat/barge



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a boat that I've been working on for a reef hauling boat. My interest has been sidetracked to other things. I want to sell or swap my baby off. Here's what I've done and replaced: 1. 165hp mercruiser fresh water only engine 2. 72c (I think) velvet drive transmission, 3. New coupler, shaft, dripless seal,cutlass bearing, and bronze prop. All these items are brand new, not used. 4. stainless exhaust, 5. raw water filter, 6.brand new morse SL3 shifter, hydraulic steering helm and cylinder, and a few items I've forgotten.

The boat hull is a 26' Pacemaker with a 9 1/2' beam. It is designed to haul two 750# chicken transport coops at a time. It's a great project, I've just lost interest. It would take a couple of weeks work to complete the project. 90% of the running gear is there, mostly needed is the floor and fiberglass work. It is a very simple, straight forward design, and should run around 12-15 knots. It could also be used as a barge by removing the running gear. 

I've got around $2000 invested in the hull and new parts. The trailer is for hauling on dry land, not for launching. Whatever I sell the boat for, I'd sell the trailer for an additonal $1000. It is available to deliver the boat if the buyer elects not to buy the trailer.

Make an offer for cash or trade for: tractor, guns, ??

Boat is located in DeFuniak Springs. I can deliver. 501-281-3838 cell or 850-892-0115

Sea-r-cy


----------

